# All this, and cystitis too!



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Poor Poppy indeed! Good luck with the night time action.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Chicken soup cures all! Especially with the help of antibiotics.

Thinking of little Poppy today.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no. Poor Poppy. I hope she feels better quickly


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Poor Poppy, how uncomfortable! She's lucky you spotted it and were able to get in to the vet quickly. Glad she's on the mend.

How are you doing with all of these ups and downs?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am a lot happier now she has seen the vet and has started ABs. This morning I thought I might be over reacting - one or two extra trips out don't mean that much - but by early afternoon it was very obvious, and I was very glad the vet fitted her in at short notice. No temperature, so not too severe an infection I hope, and caught early, so with luck a rapid recovery.

The frequency of our visits is beginning to get embarrassing - I suggested booking me a regular weekly slot!

It also shows how useful chicken stock ice cubes are as a freezer stand by - two or three in a cup of boiling water make a warm soup that will persuade most of the animals to drink, even when they refuse plain water.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

fjm said:


> The frequency of our visits is beginning to get embarrassing - I suggested booking me a regular weekly slot!


That's how I felt last summer -- why not pitch a tent and save the trip?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

When it rains, it pours... Give a kiss from me to poor Poppy !


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

That sound like very little fun for anyone.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry sorry to hear this, but glad that you caught it quickly. Hoping the meds kick in quickly so all can get a restful overnight.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Perhaps a tad cold for camping, but I do wonder if they don't have a bedroom tucked away upstairs!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

fjm said:


> Perhaps a tad cold for camping, but I do wonder if they don't have a bedroom tucked away upstairs!


A sound business model!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers for you & Poppy.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

The treatment plan (up and down all night) sounds as rough on you as on Poppy!

I hope she recovers soon and you are able to catch up on misses sleep.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

What you don't have your own wing at the vet yet? 
Oi
Feels like it eh?
Virtual hugs


----------



## eeeeeek (Dec 13, 2020)

Poor Poppy. Hope she has a quick recovery.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Hugs. Sorry this is happening.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy had a much better night than I feared. She slept from 8.30-11pm, when I took her out for a pee and up to bed, and she then slept until 6.30am. I spent the first half of the night wakeful in case she needed to go out, so after taking the dogs out and giving all the animals breakfast and Poppy her medicines we all went back to bed for a few hours. She seems much more comfortable and less desperate this morning, so I'm hoping she is on the mend, and am very glad the vets were able to fit her in so quickly.

Sophy is rather disgruntled. She thinks a second getting-up-in-the-morning should mean a second breakfast, and when I gave Poppy a bowl of chicken stock she revisited her own breakfast bowl hopefully. I gave her a few treats, but she is still feeling slightly cheated!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Does this also mean that you were able to get a full night's sleep? I hope so.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, I dropped off around 2am, and slept again after giving them their breakfast, so nearly a full night. One of the joys of being retired is that an afternoon zizz is not out of the question, should it feel desirable!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I hope Poppy feels better soon. Certainly makes the saying "when it rains it pours" factual. Stay well and rest when you can.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Not too shabby, FJM. WIll you have to explain to Sophy that a third getting-up does not require a third breakfast?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

More than likely, Liz! They have already extrapolated from treats after morning walk to treats after every walk to treats every time they come back in through the door, no matter how brief the foray outside!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Ah, yes, that's one of Mia's struggles, too. I suspect she keeps a detailed list of the precise times-of-day that she's been fed over the years, in hopes that one magical day, she'll convince me to live up to all of those precedents.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy seems well on the way to recovery - we all slept well last night and she is feeling far less urgency about peeing, which is now at near-normal frequency and proper puddles rather than dry straining. It's been the first UTI in the family for many years, but coincidentally a dog walking friend had recently excused herself from a walk due to a very painful bout quickly resolved with antibiotics and lots of water to drink, so the treatment requirements were fresh in my mind. My vets are very careful about prescribing ABs, only doing so when really necessary, but on this occasion there was absolutely no question. 

So my advice on a suspected UTI is plenty of fluids and get to the vet as soon as you can - it is painful and miserable for the dog and wearing on the human, but can be rapidly cured with the right treatment.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That’s happy news! Now I think everyone deserves some celebratory chicken broth. Yes, you, too, Sophy.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Good news, so glad she is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I only just saw this. I'm relieved that this looks to be resolving quickly.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Aaaaaand it's back. I thought it was too easy - one course of antibiotics. I'm waiting for a call back from the vet - I had the same drug she was prescribed before in hand (prescribed just in case and not needed last year) so have rather naughtily given her a dose before speaking to the vet. We will probably be into a round of samples, tests, and different drugs, but I needed to stop the need to pee every five minutes fast in order to be able to phone the vet! Just as well there is not much else to spend money on during lockdown...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

On no. Poor Poppy, this is not fair. 

I’m not sure of the timing, but it’s usually not a good idea to give antibiotics before providing a sample to the vet for testing especially if they are doing a Culture and Sensitivity Urinalysis. OTOH. I completely understand you wanting get treatment as quickly as possible to spare Poppy more pain and discomfort.

I hope this treatment quickly ends her UTI


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I had just the same thought, Skylar, but it was getting a bit desperate! I got a sample off the kitchen floor about an hour after giving her a dose - definitely non-sterile, but the vet said to drop it in and he would put out more clavaseptin as the one I was using from last year is just past its use by date. We both know it was fine, especially as it comes in a blister pack, but they have to stick to the rules. I just managed to get there and back in daylight - my eyes are no longer up to night driving, and am hoping Poppy will now begin to settle down. Oooff - I am now prescribing myself a dose of alcohol and a meal!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Enjoy your medicine, @fjm! Well-deserved. Hoping this is just a very brief setback.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Me too, Robin. Message from vet that there were traces of blood in the urine (not visible to my naked eye) and to try for another sample towards the end of the course of ABs. Poppy has stopped leaping up every 15 minutes, so she is feeling better. And a judicious 50ml of whisky has worked it's magic on my stress, too!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m glad you were able to successfully treat your stress. Haha.

Fingers crossed that a second round of antibiotics cures Poppy’s UTI. I would have done the same thing. No one likes to see their furkids in pain or discomfort and getting that antibiotics in quickly means improvement sooner if it’s the right antibiotic.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Whisky was a good choice for you. My goodness, you've been through it lately. Hopefully the antibiotic clears things up soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She was OK overnight, and gobbled breakfast this morning, but was then decidedly off. She couldn't get comfortable, didn't want to go out, didn't want to settle beside me in the chair or in her bed, and eventually ended up semi upright against my chest under a warm blanket for an hour or so. She then perked up, went out for a large pee and larger poo, and decided perhaps life was worth living after all, especially if it involved toothpaste, chicken soup, and treat games! She is now back on my lap under the blanket, but relaxed and snoozing instead of stretching and wriggling with discomfort.

It's blowing a hooley here - nothing to what many of you are experiencing in the States, but enough to make dog walking unpleasant. We did a quick wander round the grounds and Sophy made it very clear that having done the necessary she wanted to be back in her warm bed! I shall try for a rather longer walk later or she will be pinging off the walls this evening.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

After 5 days back on clavaseptin there are still traces of blood - vet is pretty certain it is a bladder infection rather than a kidney issue from the symptoms, and says cystitis can take six weeks to resolve, especially given Poppy's weakened immune system. All else being equal he would do a culture, but that means sedating her to get a sample by cystocentesis, and neither of us are comfortable doing that if it can possibly be avoided. So we finish this round of ABs, and start a different one for 10 days tomorrow - fingers crossed that does the trick. At least I now have an easy way of getting a sample!








Getting a urine sample from a toy poodle


The vets have asked for a urine sample from Poppy towards the end of this round of antibiotics. The clearance from the ground when she squats is barely an inch, and the space between her ankles perhaps three inches. I am considering fitting a polythene bag onto a wire oval attached to a pole...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Oh, poor Poppy. You both deserve a break!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh my the journey continues....I hope the recovery is forthcoming .


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Any return from the vet that isn't followed by whiskey is a win!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am hoping you both catch a break soon. Gentle hugs from here.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

While it wasn’t the news you had hoped to hear, it’s not unusual in both humans and dogs, especially older ones, to require a much longer period of treatment with antibiotics for a UTI. Sounds like you and the vet are on top of this. It is frustrating for both of you, I hope it’s resolved sooner rather than later.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It doesn't surprise me that it is taking a while - I feel we have been lucky that this is the first infection in over a year on steroids. I'm just hoping we can sort it without needing cystocentesis - sedation would be a high risk given her health issues, and doing it without sedation could be both painful and very stressful. Ah well - fingers crossed!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Fjm, one of my cats with a UTI had cyctocentesis without any anesthesia. I was shocked when the vet came in with this long needle to draw a sterile sample. It didn’t appear to bother my cat, 

I do think with her fragile health even trying to insert a catheter is probably stressful.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Skylar - that is reassuring. She didn't need to pee in the night, and seems distinctly better this morning, so I'm hoping we may have it nearly beaten. With luck another round of ABs should see the back of this round, at least for now. I have a feeling that it may turn into one of those things that rumble along with occasional flare ups in times of stress. 

This morning she went out first thing, carefully checked for any food the cats might have dropped before having a long pee, then came back in for breakfast. She has had me up and out twice since then, both times only interested in cat food!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, the second urine sample still showed traces of blood, so after two weeks of Clavaseptin and 10 days of Rilexine vet and I agreed it was time for more information. Just back from Poppy's scan and cystocentesis - the scan didn't show any abnormalities, which is good news, and Poppy was extremely good about having a needle slipped into her abdomen without any sedation so it was done in no time - all those years of standing like a rock for grooming come in handy at times like this. 

She is back on Rilexine while we await test results - my own suspicion is that the problem is a combination of suppressed immune system from the steroids, and some gut absorption issues from the liver failure, meaning that the ABs are a little less effective than they might usually be. Or, of course, whatever it is might be just sufficiently AB resistant to bounce back. We shall see... It took over 3 months to sort the diarrhoea last year - let's hope the pee problems resolve a little faster!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that she isn't in the clear. Sounds like she's in good hands. Wishing you both well.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Gentle hugs for all of you. Sorry this hasn't gotten better.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm glad they didn't have to sedate her to take the sample.

But sad to hear this is still an ongoing problem. Are they giving her an increased dose or making any other changes? Of it it more antibiotics until it clears up? I hope she's feeling better soon - this is quite a drain on her and you. (((HUGS)))


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a good, brave girl she is. Hugs to you all.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I do hope you get it under control. It doesn't sound comfortable for her.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think we are now in a holding pattern until we get the test results. The ABs keep the symptoms under control, so she has no discomfort and is not too desperate to pee, and so far she has no ill effects from such a long course - she is on routine probiotics which may be helping. She is now "the dog who cried Pee!" - she has discovered she can get me up and out by hopping from one foot to the other, and has been making the most of it to get out extremely frequently to check whether any cat food has dropped within reach from where I feed them on the windowsill. So now every trip requires me to find shoes and put her lead on, and ensure she doesn't get the chance to check for edibles - after a couple of outings with no food and no pees she settles down for an hour or two.

I gave her possibly the worst clip ever on Sunday - it is difficult to do a good one as due to the steroids her coat is now like thistledown and nigh on impossible to shape, her hocks are nearly bald and there is little hair on her tail. I wanted to leave her as much coat as possible on her body and legs for warmth, but shortened her topknot and ears. She now looks like a little sheep - a chunk of fluff with tiny head, legs and tail sticking out! She is comfy, though, and warm enough with a jumper on. And she is very happy - more medicine means more chicken, treats rain from the sky, and her knee is obviously feeling much better so we can manage short, careful sniff walks in her favourite places.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Devotion all 'round 💕


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Test results in, and all clear! Voice mail from the vet late on Friday, so I only got the basics, but the probability is that the Rilexine had not quite cleared it when I took a urine sample on Thursday, but had by the end of the course on Sunday, ahead of the cystocentesis on Monday. That's the hope, anyway. I'll finish the second course of Rilexine in any case, and watch carefully what happens next week. Vet wants another urine sample to check for blood in a couple of weeks. I think it is possible that she has a sub clinical condition that causes small traces - he said earlier that there is an element of interpretation in deciding what level warrants investigation and treatment.

So mostly good news, although in some ways a test result that was informative about the cause would have been a lot more useful. I would like to feel I knew exactly what to do if it flairs up again, and I have an uneasy feeling that it will.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

So good to hear that Poppy is doing better. Sending positive thoughts


----------

